# Urgent if Andy or Ash come on forum



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know it is Sunday night, but if either of you come on the forum tonight..........is there any way my Son (not with a MH but caravan) could speak to you for urgent advice. If so please could you PM me.

Many thanks Nette


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

If the caravan is a Swift product and your son has a problem, he is welcome to have a chat with Glenn during the week.

Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter thanks it is a Sterling, the problem is they are due to go away in the morning and have the caravan all packed up and ready to go.

With two young children (2 and 1) the last thing they want to do is set off if there is going to be a problem.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose,

I've just sent you a PM.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ash many many thanks I have replied, the joys of caravans and MH's hey LOL. I just hope we can sort things easily.

Nette


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Just beat me!
Ash if you need me call me,
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

That is just brilliant service from both of you, less than ten minutes on a Sunday night and both of you have been in touch.

Ash is now on the phone to my Son, many many thanks you are brill and deserve a pay rise :wink:


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW what brilliant service, no wonder they get repeat customers. Its very noticable to everyone(newbie to experienced) on this forum which companies to deal with,the same said companies are usally the ones who answer all OUR questions on MHF. Take note all the other companies we will ALL vote with our wallets.Would it be possible to have a league of companies on this forum?a bit like the football league or like Top Gears JD Power Survey.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

skydiver said:


> WOW what brilliant service, no wonder they get repeat customers. Its very noticable to everyone(newbie to experienced) on this forum which companies to deal with,the same said companies are usally the ones who answer all OUR questions on MHF. Take note all the other companies we ALL will vote with our wallets.Would it be possible to have a league of companies on this forum?a bit like the football league or like Top Gears JD Power Survey.


Hi from day one Swift have always been here to help us, and I personally cannot fault them at all...............and all of them have been so nice to deal with. I am just waiting now for them to copy the Hobby model that I like LOL :wink: I must admit that I would hate to lose the personal one to one that we have here with Swift.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

They are more like very good friends than people you do business with. I wish people like that all the best and when i purchase my new MH and accessories I will go on MHF and their subscribers advice.Vince


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a further update, once again thanks to everyone at Swift.......Andy, Ash and Dave, my Daughter in Law said you saved her from a sleepless night on Sunday night otherwise she would have been worrying that they might not get away.........brill service from you all.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, put us all out of our misery - what was the problem?


----------

